# Henkel Miyabi 7000 D



## i?i (Jul 28, 2009)

Recently I returned home from a great vacation and a friend of mine recommended the J.A. Henkel Miyabi 7000 D knives, I was just wondering if anyone has used these knives and what they thought of them. And if you hated them what did you like. 

Many thanks!


----------



## rbrosseau (Jan 19, 2009)

αρχιμάγειρας:

Hello, I actually received the Miyabi 7000D 8" Gyuto (Chef knife shape) for Christmas last year. It is awesome, it is insanely sharp, easy to sharpen and it fits my hand beautifully. I do find it somewhat heavy compared to my other Japanese knives (Mac and Kai). I believe the weight difference is because the spine of the blade is thicker than the globals and Macs I have used, and the handle is Micarta, which is supposed to be resin impregnated linen. But having said that I think it is balanced well for me and I like the chestnut shaped handle typical of many Japanese knives. The only thing is that I think it is too pretty to use on a regular basis. 
I know others on here will likely recomend some other more obscure brands of Japanese knives, but I think that for what you get the Miyabi isn't badly priced and it is definitely a good quality knife.

Check out the website for more info and to see the other models that Henkles offers in the Miyabi line: miyabi


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Micarta comes in three basic flavors: paper, linen and canvas. They're all pretty darn dense and plenty strong.


----------

